# Eye Round (Super Tender after 32 hours)



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2020)

*Eye Round* (Super Tender after 32 hours)



I had to try this—After I did a Chuck Roast at 132° for 48 hours, and it came out unbelievable, I had to try an Eye Round for an extended time.

We were really quite happy with Eye Rounds @ 132° for 21 or 24 hours, but the Chucky got me inspired.

*I must say this was the absolute most Tender Hunk of Beef, I’ve ever had in my life!!*

So I took an Eye Round, and sealed it up, and put it in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 132°.
I kept it in there for 32 hours, before I removed it, and drained the juice from the bag, for gravy.
Then I Dried it off, Seared it in a hot fry pan, with the help of a torch for low spots & the edges.
I sliced it up for Sammies, and for the first Supper, we added Mashed Taters, Gravy, & Peas.

Then I made some Sammies, that I’ll show off in pics, with captions below.

This was easily the Most Tender Beef I’ve ever had, and it tasted Awesome!!


Thanks for stopping by, & Please enjoy the Pics;

Bear



Eye Round from 11-12-18 ready for my Sous Vide:







Fresh out of my SV:






My 56 year old Cutting Board, I made in 10th Grade.  Bear Jr resurfaced it for me in his 37" Drum Sander:






Eye Round ready for slicing, after searing & torching:






Sliced enough for our Supper:






Bear's First helping for Supper:






The rest of the Roast sliced for Sammies:






A better look at a few slices:






Leftovers for fridge:






Sammy with Roast Beef & Horseradish Sauce on Italian Bread:






Cheese on top:






Juice from SV Bag to be used for Gravy:






How I make a Hot Roast Beef Sammy, with gravy:  First put some gravy on the plate, about the size of a slice of bread:






Then lay a slice of bread in the gravy, and add some gravy on top:






Then cover with slices of Beef & some more gravy:






Then another slice of bread on top, and cover that with more gravy:






Here's another one just like it:






Closer "BearView":






And one more Pic at a different angle:


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2020)

Man oh Man  does that look good  What a great tutorial
Fantastic Pics. 
Another home run for the Bear

Gary


----------



## xray (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks awesome Bear!! Nice job

Like!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks great!  After my first one I bought a few and have them ready for the pool.  24+ on a eye is SO tender and super lean!  Lean was a goal after my last cholesterol results...ugh.  I am sure you know what i mean - have to be more cautious as we get further down the road.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 24, 2020)

Boy howdy does that ever look good Bear, Like! I love getting that kind of mileage from a single cook, nice piece of work. RAY


----------



## ozzz (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks real nice . Great job.


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks great. Just pulled an eye of round out of the freezer yesterday.


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 24, 2020)

That looks fantastic! I always avoided that cut of meat because it was so lean. Great way to get around it!


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks awesome Bear! I know just how tender that was. The first eye of round I did was 30hr and it just melted in your mouth.


----------



## nchapelheel (Apr 24, 2020)

That looks really good. Did you put any seasonings on the beef before sealing in the bag?
thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice looking sammies but still not into the SV deal wife does a fine job on eye round in crock pot always very tender not 2 days cooking either.

Warren


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2020)

You are still tempting me to buy one of those rigs, Bear. Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2020)

gary s said:


> Man oh Man  does that look good  What a great tutorial
> Fantastic Pics.
> Another home run for the Bear
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Looks awesome Bear!! Nice job
> 
> Like!



Thank You Xray!!
I couldn't believe how good this one was!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Looks great!  After my first one I bought a few and have them ready for the pool.  24+ on a eye is SO tender and super lean!  Lean was a goal after my last cholesterol results...ugh.  I am sure you know what i mean - have to be more cautious as we get further down the road.




Thank You Sandy!!
I never had a cholesterol problem until My Agent Orange & a Dr's screw-up.
I still don't need Meds, but I'm just below the line.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy does that ever look good Bear, Like! I love getting that kind of mileage from a single cook, nice piece of work. RAY




Thank You Ray!!
I can't believe how Tender this Eye Round was!!
48 hours for Chuckies & 32 hours for Eye Rounds is definitely the Tender Target !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 25, 2020)

Does your sous vide timer go that long or do you just reset every 8 hours? My has a max timer of 8 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> Does your sous vide timer go that long or do you just reset every 8 hours? My has a max timer of 8 hours.




I don't know how long "MAX" I can set it.
I never bother to set the timer. I just shut it off when I want to.
 However I've let it run for over 50 hours, and it worked perfectly through 2 nights, without any evaporation, and never varied in Temp by more that 0.3° over those 50 hours.
As far as I know you could set it for as long as you want.

Bear


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know how long "MAX" I can set it.
> I never bother to set the timer. I just shut it off when I want to.
> However I've let it run for over 50 hours, and it worked perfectly through 2 nights, without any evaporation, and never varied in Temp by more that 0.3° over those 50 hours.
> As far as I know you could set it for as long as you want.
> ...


Gotcha. I have to set a timer on mine for it to turn on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2020)

ozzz said:


> Looks real nice . Great job.



Thank You Ozzzz!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chewmeister said:


> Looks great. Just pulled an eye of round out of the freezer yesterday.



Thank You Jon!!
Try it like this---You won't believe it---Then let us know how it was!!
And Thanks for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> That looks fantastic! I always avoided that cut of meat because it was so lean. Great way to get around it!



Thank You!!
Believe it or not, this was more Tender than Prime Rib.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 25, 2020)

My attention span or patience isn't that good, but you can't argue with the results. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

That's a great meal . I like it more than the chuck myself . I have 3 sections seasoned and vac'd in the freezer . So easy to take out and drop in the SV .

I like the gravy , bread , meat , gravy , bread sandwich .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks awesome Bear! I know just how tender that was. The first eye of round I did was 30hr and it just melted in your mouth.




Thank You Travis!!
My plan was 30 hours, but 32 was more convenient for me.
I figure 30 would be about identical to 32 hours.  Both Perfect !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

nchapelheel said:


> That looks really good. Did you put any seasonings on the beef before sealing in the bag?
> thanks




Thank You Heel !!
No I didn't.  I've been doing that for awhile, but I got this one in 2018, before I started doing that. I bagged it then & froze it, and didn't want to mess with it.
Nowadays I like to add a Dry Packet of Lipton's French Onion Soup to the SV Package.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking sammies but still not into the SV deal wife does a fine job on eye round in crock pot always very tender not 2 days cooking either.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren,
That's what we used to do a lot of stuff in.
However, If you had one of these, you'd realize the crockpot cooks the flavor out.
SV never overcooks anything. Set it for 132°, it stays 132° for as long as you want.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

disco said:


> You are still tempting me to buy one of those rigs, Bear. Big like!




Thank You Disco!!
You really would love it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smkryng (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks great, I’ve got a sous vide machine in the pantry that doesn’t see nearly as much use as it should. May have to try this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Looks great, I’ve got a sous vide machine in the pantry that doesn’t see nearly as much use as it should. May have to try this.




Thank You Smkryng!!
This 32 hour Eye Round or my 48 hour Chuck Roast are Great ones to start with!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2020)

zwiller
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2020)

fullborebbq
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

